# who's got a good way to cook bluegill?



## yogai

I just found out that the pond out back is full of fat bluegill. I caught at least 12 around 3/4 to 1.5 lbs today. I'm gonna invite some buds over and we'll catch a bunch and cook em. If anybody has a favorite way to prepare bluegill, please share.


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin

If the pond is surounded by manacured lawns I personaly would not eat them, fertalizer is not a flavor inhancement and god only know what the long term implications are on us and our kids. But if it is a natural spring fed or clean water pond my preferance is just scaled, cleaned and deep fried with only salt and pepper as spice. next best would be on the grill. For those who are above bone picken you can filet them but scale first and leave the skin on as it helps keep moisture and lends to the flavor.


----------



## redneckfisherman

filet em, roll em in buttermilk, roll em in cornmeal and flour[ i put some salt, pepper, and cajun seasoning in this mixture, but you can do it at any point really], then roll em off into the deep fryer =] I can always tell if mine are done 'cause they float  most of the time i salt and pepper up some freshley chopped potatoes and throw em in with the mix... everything finishes about the same time for me... but if you wanna be safe you can do 'em seperate.



I just like to spend more time eating and especially :beer: than cooking 


And Enjoy


----------



## JerryB

i use a seasoned fish coating and pan fry. around here we use "Drakes" brand, but you could use any local brand or favorite. 

IMO bluegill is best cooked simply, you can just gut and scale then coat and pan fry. make sure the tails are nice and crispy so that you can nibble them too.

cheers
jerry


----------

